# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker  Huawei Advanced Tool v2.7.2.7.1 More Balong models Added

## mohamed73

*Huawei Advanced Tool v2.7.2.7.1 More Balong models Added*     *Added to* *Huawei Balong-Hisi Phones**:
------------------------------------ *Pine-CL00 (PE-CL00, Glory 6+ Telecom. Standard Edition) (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair) W1st Pine-CL10 (PE-CL10, Glory 6+ Telecom high version) (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair) W1st Pine-TL00M (Glory 6+ Mobile standard version customized) (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair) W1st Pine-TL10 (PE-TL10, Glory 6+ Double 4G high version) (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair) W1st Pine-TL20 (Glory 6+ Mobile Standard Edition channels) (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair) W1st Pine-UL00 (Glory 6+ Unicom standard version) (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair) W1st PLK-AL10 (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair) W1st PLK-CL00 (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair) W1st PLK-TL00 (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair) W1st PLK-TL01H (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair) W1st PLK-UL00 (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair) W1st* 
*** Improved comunication for Android 5.xx*  
**USB DEBUG ON and ROOTED, * Hisilicon/Infineon/Balong/ Method/ Manufacturer Mode:
This method is based on some special code including ZZ key software.  When you type * # * # 2846579 # * # * Project Menu-> background  setting-> USB ports setting-> USB ports Setting-> Manufacturer  Mode phone automatically switch the port.  
****Huawei Bootloader Password FREE for All zZKey customers* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *(5mins to few hours)*
Added Support for ALL latest Qualcomm/Balongs/Hisilicon Huawei phone-tablet models.   *DISCLAIMER:*
-------------------------- *The change      IMEI/MEID option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective      of repair the original IMEI/MEID. Any illegal use with the   IMEI/MEID,    changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on   their own    responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to   misuse of this    software.*  
Download from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SUCESSFUL USER REPORT*
1- @Gokuu2007 -> 10 FREE Credits
2- @medie -> 5 FREE Credits
3- @netmobile -> 5 FREE Credits
4- @rogerboogie -> 5 FREE Credits
5- @cvivas23 -> 5 FREE Credits  *Please Contact US**!!!* * Do You Want free zZKey  credits? Of course is your turn now, report success logs of Huawei Module,  SMARTZ Module, and you will be the next winner!!!*
--------------------------------- *Now, Follow US On The Social Networks!!!* Twitter: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Facebook:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Youtube:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*Instagram: ZZKEYTEAM*  *Best Regards
zZKey-Team*

----------

